# Funny/witty/cool ideas for stickers



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

Get big die-cut ones that just say "Your Mom", and when people ask you what its about, tell them its your sponsor.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

I like your thinking that is damn hillarious... or i was thinking of getting a die cut of a fist with print in it saying "your fist goes here, bro"


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

When i lived in lake Louise some kids had made some very rare and limited "Canada F*cks Ass" stickers that looked just the like "Canada Kicks Ass" stuff that was popular for a while.

Another great one they made was "Bacchus is my copilot"


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

penis on top of penis


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

I live in Canada so Canada F***s Ass? I'm assuming positive connotations to anal with hot bitches? Or negative to jail house rape? haha.... and Bacchus as in god of being drunk? lmao


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

anti-bling said:


> Get big die-cut ones that just say "Your Mom", and when people ask you what its about, tell them its your sponsor.


Post of the day!


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

lisevolution said:


> Post of the day!


Don't tell all the kids in the "this is how i sticker my board thread", some of them are a little dismayed that i think you should sticker you board with something else than other people's brands.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

Puggy said:


> I live in Canada so Canada F***s Ass?


No, the whole 'Canada Kicks Ass" thing was just a little too silly for me. It doesn't really kick ass if you are native, for example.

But Yeah, Bacchus was the Roman name for the greek god of wine and orgy.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

What's the site? I wanna get some made haha. Maybe make it say "Get some" or something similar. I like the "Your Mom" idea lol.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

anti-bling said:


> No, the whole 'Canada Kicks Ass" thing was just a little too silly for me. It doesn't really kick ass if you are native, for example.
> 
> But Yeah, Bacchus was the Roman name for the greek god of wine and orgy.


I know you know of Bacchus D... The Korean energy drink 

I want that sticker just because I love that drink. I'm still convinced that Red Bull was a copy of Bacchus D.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

anti-bling said:


> Don't tell all the kids in the "this is how i sticker my board thread", some of them are a little dismayed that i think you should sticker you board with something else than other people's brands.


Ehh, that's because they lack the fine sense of humor I have :thumbsup:


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Leo said:


> I know you know of Bacchus D... The Korean energy drink
> 
> I want that sticker just because I love that drink. I'm still convinced that Red Bull was a copy of Bacchus D.


Actually I'm pretty sure that it is... I forget where I read that the guy who started the company was traveling in Asia and fell in love with this drink and licensed the rights to it and that is what became Redbull...


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok well it wasn't that specific one, but I wasn't wrong: Red Bull is an energy drink. Red Bull is an adaptation of the Thai energy drink Krating Daeng, which translates as "Red Bull".


----------

